# TRS vs. T Rice vs. Skunk Ape (6' 175lbs size 11)



## mbrownnyc (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm trying to decide which of these boards to ride.

I ride mostly (only right now) in the North East, some in PA, VT, NY, and MA.

I'm 6' flat, 175lbs, with a boot size of 11.


After reviewing other threads comparing the TRS to the T-rice, the TRS seems to repeatedly win out. My research in other places seems to reflect the same.

My confusion happens when I see the same dude who recommended the TRS, recommend the Skunk Ape (wide) in another thread, due to the OP's boot size.

I have an 11 boot and am currently riding a 160.


My main concern is the width of the board (I think). I think I'd rather ride the 159 TRS, but I'm very concerned that the width will be too small (size 11 is about 27.94cm, and the measurements of the TRS are 29.4 at tail/nose, and 25.3 at waist). I ride duck footed.


Any help or input is appreciated.


Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Flat4Wagon (Jan 23, 2011)

I have size 13 boots and I ride a 159 skate and 159 attack banana with no toe drag. the width of both boards is 25.5

You definitely shouldn't have any problems with the TRS.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

You didn't mention what kind of riding you intend to do. I believe the TRS is a bit softer flex all-mountain board than the T.Rice which makes it a little more of a freestyle/park board. the T.Rice which comes in a blunt or pointy with the pointy (161+) maybe better for freeride/carving. 

From what i hear, the skunk ape is simply a wide version of the TRS and sounds like a good option based upon your boot size. All 3 are highly regarded boards ... i have a new T. Rice arriving this week myself!


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

my questiion is this....out of curiosity, why at your size, are you riding such a big board?


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

threej21 said:


> my questiion is this....out of curiosity, why at your size, are you riding such a big board?


160 is a big board to you?


----------



## Flat4Wagon (Jan 23, 2011)

I wouldn't go for the skunk ape unless you weighted a lot more. TRS should suit you just fine. 

Seems like everyone always recommend wide boards as soon you're over a size 10. There's only a 1 cm difference between my wide burton and my regular lib tech 26.5/25.5. That's half a centimeter on each side of the board at the waist. It's not gonna make a huge difference. 

I was worried when I bought my new board but I never got any toe drag while riding. :dunno:


----------



## jspecracer (Jan 11, 2011)

with a size 11 boot, any of those boards would work for you, with the exception that the skunk ape may be a tad larger in the width than you may like. but that will be personal preference. i think the T.Rice would be a perfect waist width being a mid wide board. i think the other question that needs to be asked, is do you want a "true twin" or a "directional twin" ?? the T.Rice is a true twin, where as the TRS and Skunk are a tad longer in the nose with about a .5" setback. 

I ride a T.Rice BTX model (no C2)in a 157cm, I'm 195lbs, have a size 12 boot and have no problems at all with toe drag running a +15F / -12R stance. I have also ridden my friends new 2011 Skunk 157cm, and barely could tell the difference that it was a wider board, but then again i do have a slightly larger foot which is perfect size for that board. my buddy has a size 11 boot and rides that thing no problem. so like i said, alot of it is preference too.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lstarrasl said:


> 160 is a big board to you?


seems big for someone weighing 175 #s....guess not though...shows what i know...my budding is 6'4" 225# and rides a 161...so guess i just catergarized that size board for a bigger person


----------



## mbrownnyc (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks very much guys for all your input.

I pretty much do "freeriding," but I'd like to I guess, get more control and also be able to chill and do some jumps and hit the park if I feel like it. I think the TRS is more preferred than the Travis Rice for that reason... I mean this dude sold me: YouTube - All Black Shredder Snowboard Review: Lib

I'm 6', and the 160 is up to my chin, so I think that's good. Regardless, it's working fine/okay. Well fact of the matter is, I've rode from 16-17, then didn't again until I was 21, then not again until I was 27-29 (this year). I bought this board in like 2003, and it is old school... no bendy banana style pretty beat up. It's arguably worse than any generic burton you'd rent at a mountain.

I think once I throw my feet in this TRS, or any new board for that matter, I'll be in love immediately.


The TRS at 159 wins. I'll try to find a shop that will rent me one and let you know how it goes. If anyone knows of one in NYC, NJ (Hunter, Camelback), I'd appreciate it.


Thanks guys.


Peace,

Matt


----------



## mbrownnyc (Jan 27, 2011)

Gents,

One more question that's now bugging me about the TRS. I read it has directional sidecut. What exactly is that?

I ride goofy footed, and I'm concerned that this has something to do with regular riding switch... as in regular riding is better or that the board favors riding one way over the other?


Thanks,

Matt


----------

